# What have you seen on the farm, that was amazing?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't live in southern Maryland anymore, but they were a plague there. Pretty? Sure, but they're not native to NA and are decimating the sea grasses along the Chesapeake Bay, which the blue crabs use as places to hide and mate.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Phew! Good thing I don't live in Maryland, and I know I don't have crabs.


----------

